# De la noche a la mañana



## pastisset

Hola!

Com diríeu "de la noche a la mañana" en català? No hi ha manera que se m'acudeixi res. "De la nit al dia" no em sona gaire bé.

Gràcies!


----------



## avellanainphilly

pastisset said:


> Hola!
> 
> Com diríeu "de la noche a la mañana" en català? No hi ha manera que se m'acudeixi res. "De la nit al dia" no em sona gaire bé.
> 
> Gràcies!



En quin context estàs pensant, pastisset? 
Si penses en aquesta expressió com a sinònim de 'ràpidament' diria 'en un tres i no res',,,


----------



## pastisset

Ara no tinc el text a mà però fa referència a una dona que té molts prejudicis. I diu que els prejudicis no li van marxar de "la noche a la mañana", sinó que va ser un procés llarg.

Se m'havia acudit "de cop i volta" però no sé si hi acaba de quedar bé...


----------



## Keiria

Tot i que he trobat a l'optimot que "de la nit al dia" es pot dir, prefereixo "d'un dia per l'altre", potser perquè ho he sentit més.


----------



## NoOrK

*En un tres i no res* 


Una abraçada.


----------



## NoOrK

I de fet també es pot fer servir en negativa.

També però tenim la possiblitat de en comptes de dir que "va trigar molt", podem dir que va ser una consecuencia de que fos "difícil".

Per tant " *no li va suposar un bufar i fer ampolles*".


Una abraçada


----------



## pastisset

Gràcies per totes les suggerències, a veure amb quina em quedo


----------



## tamen

Bon dia, Pastisset i altres socis (i sòcies)

Fa dies que no escrivia, però això no vol dir que no mirés què dèieu, i saludo especialment una persona que, si llegeix això, ja deu saber per qui ho dic.



Ara veig això que dius i, la veritat, la solució que m'ha vingut immediatament al cap, només llegir el teu primer missatge, ha estat "de cop i volta", i m'ha agradat de veure que havíem pensat una mateixa cosa. 

Dius que "no hi acaba de quedar bé"... i jo em demano per què ho dius. Sempre hem de recórrer a soucions allunyades de la llengua real? "De cop i volta", no vol dir que una cosa que abans no hi era, ara apareix, o bé el contrari?



Finalment, no per tocar el nas, sinó perquè em diguis com ho faries tu.

Acabes el teu últim missatge amb això: "a veure amb quina em quedo". I jo et proposo de substituir "amb quina em quedo" per un pronom feble.

És a dir, tenim una màquina o verb principal (_veure_) i una sèrie de vagons o complements... M'explico?


Salut i bon dia a tothom


----------



## ampurdan

Keiria said:


> Tot i que he trobat a l'optimot que "de la nit al dia" es pot dir, prefereixo "d'un dia per l'altre", potser perquè ho he sentit més.


Jo també faig servir: "d'un dia per l'altre".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

NoOrK said:


> Per tant " *no li va suposar un bufar i fer ampolles*".


 
"Coser y cantar" sería l'equivalent castellà per a "bufar i fer ampolles" més aproximat en gairebé tots els contextos.





ampurdan said:


> Jo també faig servir: "d'un dia per l'altre".


 
Jo també em quedo amb aquesta


----------

